# 7.62 nagent



## mhat60 (Apr 8, 2009)

Any thoughts on the 7.62 nagent pistol. Thinking about getting one to go with my 91/30.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I have one. It is your basic robust Russian manufacture. I like it. Very heavy trigger. Ammo - not particularly easy to find, not particularly cheap. The Russian ammo generally available is lower powered target ammo. The 
"HotShot" brand has more zip.
It is a classic piece.
Pete


----------

